# Carba-tec HM 1V



## Banjogeoff (13 Mar 2014)

Hello to all,
I have just started getting into wood turning again after a brief encounter some 40 years ago. Being the archetypal Mr Squeak I have purchased a secondhand Carba-tec HM-1V that needs some TLC, to that end can anyone suggest what type of and where can I purchase a speed controller. It has the original motor installed and the only quote I have had for said controller is a gob smacking £122.80 from CJ Controls. 
I am also considering a motor change if that could keep the cost down.
Any suggestions great fully accepted. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Grahamshed (13 Mar 2014)

No idea Geoff ( but someone here will have ) just wanted to say welcome.


----------



## Banjogeoff (16 Mar 2014)

Seems as tho info is thin on the ground Graham  but it doesn't surprise me especially with the severe lack of communication from Carba-tec themselves.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Mar 2014)

Do you have a photo of it as many companies use the same supplier of lathes even Australia Carba-tec. some of there models are the same as Axminster models.
When I did a google search the lathe that it came up with looks identical to the variable speed Axminster one I have


----------



## Banjogeoff (16 Mar 2014)

I hope this helps ?


----------



## Banjogeoff (16 Mar 2014)

I will post pictures of the actual beast tomorrow when I venture back out to the workshop.


----------



## Banjogeoff (17 Mar 2014)

Those extra few pictures if they will help anyone.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Mar 2014)

Is that the control box you got with the lathe


----------



## Banjogeoff (18 Mar 2014)

Yes it is


----------



## Banjogeoff (18 Mar 2014)

Quick update, this is the reply I eventually got from Carba-tec, a reply, but definitely not the most informative or helpful.

Hi Geoff I spoke with our repair guy, due to the age of the machine we nolonger have any parts for that little guy. 
If you're in need of the circuit board that will be very difficult to rectify but the speed controller and switch are less of a hassle. 
An electronics shop such as Jaycar should have a suitable replacement, take in the old one to be sure the specifications match. One of their employees should be able to guide you should you have any concerns.
Thanks


----------



## Dalboy (18 Mar 2014)

I had just posted the question on a Australian website then came here to see you have an answer from the suppliers. From what I can see of the control box it looks the same moulding as the one on the left of the photo


----------



## dinnydoodles (7 Jun 2014)

Can somebody tell me where I can get a pair of four speed pulleys for this lathe.


----------

